# Morel Lavallee lesion



## etenndixiechick (Mar 12, 2009)

Does anyone know the appropriate ICD 9 code for this diagnosis?  It is an internal degloving injury and I have been unsuccessful finding a code for this.


----------



## mbort (Mar 12, 2009)

729.90 and depending on documentation, you could add a contusion diagnosis as well.


----------

